

Open-sourced blueprints for civilization (TED video) - zyfo
http://www.ted.com/talks/marcin_jakubowski.html

======
zyfo
_Open Source Ecology is a network of farmers, engineers, and supporters that
has been imagining and creating the Global Village Construction Set, an open
source, low-cost, high performance technological platform. These DIY-
fabricated industrial machines can be used to build a sustainable civilization
with modern comforts. The GVCS lowers the barriers to entry into farming,
building, and manufacturing. It is a life-size lego-like set of modular tools
that can create entire economies._

<http://openfarmtech.org.nyud.net/wiki/Main_Page>

This is amazing.

